# Smoking Bud + Wanking At The Same Time!!



## stelthy (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi I dont remember how I got into this but I remember getting a hit so hard from my joint I passed out, I would skin up in my room when the whole house was quiet, I'd flick through some big titty,big nipple porn on my player, Then toke and hold it in..... then slowly wank  on every exhale my dude meat would pulse and I'd take another hit, I would cane a whole king L just getting horny to seriousley fit, dirty whores........  , and when I felt ready to come I'd take my final hit hold it in and wait till I had finished cumming then keep it in for a moment longer and exhale..............this is the most wasted/stoned I have ever been from smoking 'MARY' I surgest you try it even if you dont comment.........its a risky topic.... pot does improve sex....so try this ....girls too IT'S FUCKING MAGIC !!!! and you'll remain horny all day/night LETS HEAR YOUR THOUGHTS  - STELTHY


----------



## FUPAGUNT (Jan 29, 2010)

Damn dude. Whatta way to break my post cherry!!


----------



## supertank (Jan 29, 2010)

are you fucking insane why would you tell people about that????????


----------



## mygirls (Jan 29, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi I dont remember how I got into this but I remember getting a hit so hard from my joint I passed out, I would skin up in my room when the whole house was quiet, I'd flick through some big titty,big nipple porn on my player, Then toke and hold it in..... then slowly wank  on every exhale my dude meat would pulse and I'd take another hit, I would cane a whole king L just getting horny to seriousley fit, dirty whores........  , and when I felt ready to come I'd take my final hit hold it in and wait till I had finished cumming then keep it in for a moment longer and exhale..............this is the most wasted/stoned I have ever been from smoking 'MARY' I surgest you try it even if you dont comment.........its a risky topic.... pot does improve sex....so try this ....girls too IT'S FUCKING MAGIC !!!! and you'll remain horny all day/night LETS HEAR YOUR THOUGHTS  - STELTHY


 slow down on the reefer. some things are ment to keep to your self. that thought me me


----------



## GeeTee (Jan 29, 2010)

are u fuckin srs? shit like that shood b kept to urself not wasting space on this forum. also u shood try and go out sumtimes and look for an ol'lady


----------



## doc111 (Jan 29, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi I dont remember how I got into this but I remember getting a hit so hard from my joint I passed out, I would skin up in my room when the whole house was quiet, I'd flick through some big titty,big nipple porn on my player, Then toke and hold it in..... then slowly wank  on every exhale my dude meat would pulse and I'd take another hit, I would cane a whole king L just getting horny to seriousley fit, dirty whores........  , and when I felt ready to come I'd take my final hit hold it in and wait till I had finished cumming then keep it in for a moment longer and exhale..............this is the most wasted/stoned I have ever been from smoking 'MARY' I surgest you try it even if you dont comment.........its a risky topic.... pot does improve sex....so try this ....girls too IT'S FUCKING MAGIC !!!! and you'll remain horny all day/night LETS HEAR YOUR THOUGHTS  - STELTHY


At least you're not some kind of perv or something.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 29, 2010)

lol, Well it had 2 be mentioned lol, it propper fucks you up tho man lol.... I dunno why or how i came to try it but if you want an intense hit this is the way to do it !!!!!! - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 29, 2010)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Damn dude. Whatta way to break my post cherry!!


LOL, quality


----------



## doc111 (Jan 29, 2010)

stelthy said:


> lol, Well it had 2 be mentioned lol, it propper fucks you up tho man lol.... I dunno why or how i came to try it but if you want an intense hit this is the way to do it !!!!!! - STELTHY


Have you considered havin' your girl fuckin' choke you out or shove a cucumber up your ass or something?


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 29, 2010)

stelthy said:


> Hi I dont remember how I got into this but I remember getting a hit so hard from my joint I passed out, I would skin up in my room when the whole house was quiet, I'd flick through some big titty,big nipple porn on my player, Then toke and hold it in..... then slowly wank  on every exhale my dude meat would pulse and I'd take another hit, I would cane a whole king L just getting horny to seriousley fit, dirty whores........  , and when I felt ready to come I'd take my final hit hold it in and wait till I had finished cumming then keep it in for a moment longer and exhale..............this is the most wasted/stoned I have ever been from smoking 'MARY' I surgest you try it even if you dont comment.........its a risky topic.... pot does improve sex....so try this ....girls too IT'S FUCKING MAGIC !!!! and you'll remain horny all day/night LETS HEAR YOUR THOUGHTS  - STELTHY


Sounds super hot!! I'd like to watch.


----------



## bitrate (Jan 29, 2010)

i dig the use of  in your posts. putting your spirit into a video seems like a shitty way to live.  

PEACE


----------



## stelthy (Jan 29, 2010)

GeeTee said:


> are u fuckin srs? shit like that shood b kept to urself not wasting space on this forum. also u shood try and go out sumtimes and look for an ol'lady


AM married mate!!, its what I used to do a few yeas before I met my wife when had time/porn to burn ........ thought it would make an interesting post


----------



## idlehands80 (Jan 29, 2010)

ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Why are you all hating on him. you saw the thread title and entered at your own risk, as did I. But when I opened this thread I knew it was going to be disturbing, so why judge. 

To the OP. Have fun beating it like it owes you money!!!!!!!!!! lolololololol


----------



## stelthy (Jan 29, 2010)

UNHALLOWED said:


> What. Thefuck.


lol  yeah man.... THE DEVIL FINDS WORK FOR IDOL HANDS


----------



## doc111 (Jan 29, 2010)

idlehands80 said:


> ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Why are you all hating on him. you saw the thread title and entered at your own risk, as did I. But when I opened this thread I knew it was going to be disturbing, so why judge.
> 
> To the OP. Have fun beating it like it owes you money!!!!!!!!!! lolololololol


Nobody's judgin'. It's always good to have a bit of fun with these types of threads. It is a forum full of stoners after all. A little comedy now and again is in order.


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 29, 2010)

stelthy said:


> AM married mate!!, its what I used to do a few yeas before I met my wife when had time/porn to burn ........ thought it would make an interesting post


Inquiring minds want to know. I like to watch Xtube, get stoned and jack off.


----------



## bitrate (Jan 29, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> Inquiring minds want to know. I like to watch Xtube, get stoned and jack off.


yeah but you are gay right?


----------



## upnorth2505 (Jan 29, 2010)

bitrate said:


> yeah but you are gay right?


True. But str8 people watch Xtube. And smoke weed. And jackoff.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 29, 2010)

supertank said:


> are you fucking insane why would you tell people about that????????


COS BEING A STONER MAKES ME BELIEVE ITS OK TO LAUGH....EVEN WHEN NOT APPROPRIATE  AND PLUS I AM VERY OPEN ANYHOW, SUPER FUKKIN MEGA HIT!!!! try it and dont tell no one! trust me it ll fuck you up !!!!!


----------



## stelthy (Jan 29, 2010)

upnorth2505 said:


> True. But str8 people watch Xtube. And smoke weed. And jackoff.


indeed..... so hopefully we're on a level here  I tend to watch, tanned, big titted, lesbo, 3 some + dogging, cum-shots and bukkake, I have benn to Amsterdam 3 times and fukked 3 dirty big floppy titt'd hoes, so i love to be reminded of those times when i am alone, mary helps me out...........................so does porn  - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Jan 29, 2010)

stelthy said:


> indeed..... so hopefully we're on a level here  I tend to watch, tanned, big titted, lesbo, 3 some + dogging, cum-shots and bukkake, I have benn to Amsterdam 3 times and fukked 3 dirty big floppy titt'd hoes, so i love to be reminded of those times when i am alone, mary helps me out...........................so does porn  - STELTHY


NOT GAY!!! LOL, A PERV..HMM. MAYBE LOL, I LOVE PUSSY I LOVE TITS AND I LOVE WEED!!! OH AND I LIKE BEER N PIZZA N STEAK TOO..............BUT THATS NOT AS EXCITING (more posts please!!!!!!!!!) - Stelthy


----------



## connorbrown (Jan 29, 2010)

When I was 16 me and this girl were takin hits and fucking. Damn good way to lose your virginity.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 29, 2010)

connorbrown said:


> When I was 16 me and this girl were takin hits and fucking. Damn good way to lose your virginity.


Exactly my friend.... bud is better than Viagra in my opinion....mind you i've not tried Viagra,... lol but the buzz, the sex and the sleep is pretty amazing


----------



## olishell (Jan 29, 2010)

Well,good luck with...all that.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 30, 2010)

supertank said:


> are you fucking insane why would you tell people about that????????


makin' messes all over your walls.


----------



## supertank (Jan 30, 2010)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> makin' messes all over your walls.


i supose each to there own. not my cup if you know what i mean. maybe i been in the bush to long!


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Jan 30, 2010)

Leothwyn Rocks The Rules



Leothwyn said:


> Movie Theater Etiquette:
> [youtube]Wev6UaQKtAc[/youtube]


----------



## supertank (Jan 30, 2010)

Woodstock.Hippie said:


> There are just so many on their own in the bush enjoying "Nudity and Sexual acts went on in public"
> 
> [youtube]9zYhQpvdQEU[/youtube]
> 
> "If you don't like someone who's naked, don't look at them with binoculars."


unfortunatly the times have changed


----------



## greenquartz (Jan 30, 2010)

marijuana allows u to feel the person on a real vibe level and allows u to get a little primal releases the animal a bit not ruff just confident every move touch is an execution of my will and sexuality LOL ( but ruff is fun to )


----------



## sarah22 (Jan 30, 2010)

oh for crying out loud people! this is the "spirituality & *SEXUALITY* & philosophy" section of the site. its not a "too much info" thing. its a discussion about how to increase sexual pleasure through the use of cannabis. but i guess if the topic is a little too mature for you.....

i've never toked and got off at the same time...lol. but its an interesting idea  i usually toke first...get off 2nd...sleep 3rd haha. does anyone else get what i call "tactile vision" or "sensual vision"? with the right kind of bud, white widow was good for this...i get a buzz that causes me to "feel" what i see. so if im watching a show on tv, and a person touches another person, depending on which viewpoint im focusing on, i'll either feel like i touched the person on the tv, or like they touched me. its pretty interesting...now think about watching porn with that type of a buzz  it sometimes feels like im *in* the movie haahaha


----------



## phree23 (Jan 30, 2010)

connorbrown said:


> When I was 16 me and this girl were takin hits and fucking. Damn good way to lose your virginity.


haha i used to fuck my ex doggie style and use her back as a place to hold my weed while i rolled joints!!! that takes some skill i might add!!!


----------



## doc111 (Jan 30, 2010)

This guy needs to have his wife choke him out as he's spooging and he will lose his fucking mind!


----------



## leeny (Jan 30, 2010)

i like the fact that he had the balls to post this! lol cus I wouldn't! haha


----------



## stelthy (Jan 31, 2010)

sarah22 said:


> oh for crying out loud people! this is the "spirituality & *SEXUALITY* & philosophy" section of the site. its not a "too much info" thing. its a discussion about how to increase sexual pleasure through the use of cannabis. but i guess if the topic is a little too mature for you.....
> 
> i've never toked and got off at the same time...lol. but its an interesting idea  i usually toke first...get off 2nd...sleep 3rd haha. does anyone else get what i call "tactile vision" or "sensual vision"? with the right kind of bud, white widow was good for this...i get a buzz that causes me to "feel" what i see. so if im watching a show on tv, and a person touches another person, depending on which viewpoint im focusing on, i'll either feel like i touched the person on the tv, or like they touched me. its pretty interesting...now think about watching porn with that type of a buzz  it sometimes feels like im *in* the movie haahaha


Yeah I get that, for some reason smoking bud just makes my mind curve towards sex, and I always get randy as hell! once you cum after/during your last big hit and holding it in, upon exhale its INTENSE!


----------



## Macko (Apr 20, 2010)

My boyfriend bought me a new vibrator last week. It's really cool - the shaft part is a soft rubber that has a thing inside that spins to make it move. There's a little nubby thing that vibrates the clit. Sometimes when I'm alone, I like to get high and vibrate myself until I orgasm. It's not as good as a real man, but it's pretty damn close!


----------



## blazin256 (Apr 23, 2010)

way to multi-task op. and anyone else who does it.


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 24, 2010)

I smoke dope and jerk off all day long. I stay in a pretty damn good mood most of the time.


----------



## Massacre (Apr 25, 2010)

I do it, so what.
Its not like it hyrts anybody.lol. 
WTF we all masturbate or want to stimulate ourselves.

I enjoy wanking with a good buzz, it livens the fantasy more and increases the mood.
Its not dirty and nasty but .... FUN!


----------



## one11 (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah maryjane gets me horny as hell too. my masterbation record is at 14 times in 1 day. no one can beat that. NO ONE.


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 25, 2010)

Pfft...Man I wank more then that wen I'm not stoned..


----------



## Air (Apr 25, 2010)

LMFAO!!

This is by far the best post on the entire forum.


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 25, 2010)

Bro no fucking joke, I'll see ur 14 and raise u 10.. and that's before lunch


----------



## spindles (Apr 27, 2010)

Stelthy, you really rock  I've read a few posts and you always seem to have no bounds and no shame. That is a pretty strong set of characteristics.

I've been single for a few years, I have no particular desire to have a woman ruling my life, cheers. Wank? don't mind if I do, thanks. Reefer? Well, it would be rude not to.

I used to get high and shag all night back in my youth, its definately something that gives banging the missus a bit of spark

Now, if you REALLY want to get offended, a mate was trying to explain to me the other evening how he had a wank that was so great he shit himself. Wrong.


----------



## one11 (Apr 27, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> Bro no fucking joke, I'll see ur 14 and raise u 10.. and that's before lunch


you are my role model. im not worthy...im not worthy! i am scum!!


----------



## stelthy (Jun 24, 2010)

lol I've never wanked to the point of shitting myself lol, but that's fuckin funny....and .. disgusting lol, well whatever floats ur boat  - STELTHY


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 24, 2010)

of all the threads i have read..... this one takes the cake.


----------



## stelthy (Nov 8, 2010)

Lol  I was looking through the history of my thread posts and had almost forgotten about this one I wonder who hold the record for most smoked joints and most choked chicken in one day lol  - STELTHY


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 8, 2010)

Funny, we all like to beat the meat i see.
Pull the pud
grease the monkey
nurse a semmy


----------



## Dirt Bikin Buds (Nov 9, 2010)

BEST THREAD EVER HANDS DOWN! lol


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 9, 2010)

i'm so fucking high right now..i just read the first page and i pissed a little in my pants man


----------



## poonjoon (Nov 9, 2010)

ok i read it all..im laughing so fucking hard


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 9, 2010)

Nothing like a good thread to get you laughing first thing in the morn. ROTFLOL


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Nov 12, 2010)

LOL funny ass thread
Bumpage


----------



## josefontes (Nov 12, 2010)

you can even up the ante with a some lingerie and noose... carradine style


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 12, 2010)

josefontes said:


> you can even up the ante with a some lingerie and noose... carradine style


LMAO That's some funny shit right there.


----------



## Rutherford the Brave (Nov 12, 2010)

Best thread on RIU dont know if I want to Jerk or Laugh hysterically.


----------



## stelthy (Jan 3, 2011)

Ha ha  Fun times any others wanna chime in on this one? - STELTHY


----------



## danny12 (Jan 5, 2011)

wut the fuck? nice one dude lol


----------



## lukey boii (Jan 5, 2011)

man i really wish i didnt read that, to far dude to far....


----------



## fooster (Jan 6, 2011)

That's what im talkin about!!!!!! Homie got an open mind =d


----------



## stelthy (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok today I swooped to a new level lol, I have sex on my mind 24/7 and despite a very healthy appetite for 'the good times' with my wife my mind goes into over drive...So with the 'erbal smokey treat added to the equasion I am un-stoppable lol  anyhow.. 

LOL

Ah can't belive I am going to tell 'all' this....

I rolled a King L and began my ritual of slowly SPANKING THE MONKEY !!! lol  When it occured to me I should try n fuck a chair  ..... Told you!! lol...













I have wooden dining chairs with the virtical struts running down the backs of them.. each strut has like a 2" gap (Width), anyhow.. I put a small drop of washing-up liqiuid on/in-between the wooden rounded struts, turned on some LESBIAN BUKKAKE on my PC and proceeded to fuck the chair... Lol ahhhh ha ha ha ha haa lol...oh man!

Well it didnt end there... I stood in-line with our hall mirror so I could still see the porn, I toked hard on my joint and tugged the chair ... I could see the porn..and my 'Money shot' in the same angle on the mirror and it kinda looked like my 'Prize' was going into the movie and doing 'it's' part'  

I had a mind altering time, and was/am very pleased with my latest idea,.. its great cos I ain't cheating.. I am kinda like a Nitrous Charged Sex Addict that need's to feed his habit and finally chill-out after! 

So when the house is quiet, I can get a high as heck! and quench my over-clocked sex drive, no harm done! 

I may tell my wife about the chair fucking...she'll find it funny. I'll just leave out the getting high at the same time bit 



I just wondered how many others of y'all out there have done simerillar 'random-act's' of Devil-ish Behaviour and under the influence of our 'Smelly Green Friend'  ??? Its totally true that Bud makes you horny etc.. but I have found its only really certain strains that activate the hormoans in that way, I am still trying to figure out whether its Indica or Sativa that is responsible for creating my fateful ways.. 

Once I have this sussed I will have ultimate control on my life...I can choose a strain to use to chill out, I can choose a different strain etc if I wanna get up to my dirty tricks  ( Horny).. I can choose a different strain to eat, sleep, get chatty, mong out etc etc, you see what I am getting at   





Its like that guy Seth Rogan from Zack n Miri Make A Porno said : "You give a guy anything and he'll figure out a way to fuck it" lol !!!






Anyway thats another angle into my life, I have a very open mind so I dont mind sharing stuff like this. But as I said .....

I wonder how many of y'all have simerlar stories ???  - STELTHY


----------



## Serapis (Mar 18, 2011)

Video or it never happened.... 



stelthy said:


> Hi I dont remember how I got into this but I remember getting a hit so hard from my joint I passed out, I would skin up in my room when the whole house was quiet, I'd flick through some big titty,big nipple porn on my player, Then toke and hold it in..... then slowly wank  on every exhale my dude meat would pulse and I'd take another hit, I would cane a whole king L just getting horny to seriousley fit, dirty whores........  , and when I felt ready to come I'd take my final hit hold it in and wait till I had finished cumming then keep it in for a moment longer and exhale..............this is the most wasted/stoned I have ever been from smoking 'MARY' I surgest you try it even if you dont comment.........its a risky topic.... pot does improve sex....so try this ....girls too IT'S FUCKING MAGIC !!!! and you'll remain horny all day/night LETS HEAR YOUR THOUGHTS  - STELTHY


----------



## Serapis (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish I loved my furniture like that. I'm always wanting to replace it.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 18, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Video or it never happened....


Hmm I think I would be dum to post a video on-line ......It could haunt me for life  lol and I think FDD2BLK amoung others would have something to say about that. So no video.. But trust me this is an average day in the life for me  lol - STELTHY


----------



## stelthy (Mar 18, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I wish I loved my furniture like that. I'm always wanting to replace it.


Just so we're clear  I dont love the chair.... I just used it and abused it  lol - STELTHY


----------



## VER D (Mar 18, 2011)

i heard you can lose an eye like that


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 18, 2011)

Funny stuff thats all i can say about that


----------



## stelthy (Mar 21, 2011)

WARNING !!! Dont do this !!! ....I will NEVER do this again !!!! 2 Days later and my tool looks like it has sunburn a layer of skin is coming off n it F-ing hurts  my piece looks like its a poorly made plastic toy.

Well thats what happens when you/I do something stupid like the above ^^^^^^^ I just hope it goes back to normal soon! Guess I'll be waring baggy pants for the next week  I'll feel like Mc Hammer but rhyming with 'edit' - 'Dont touch this !!!' lol ah man well Lesson Learned - STELTHY


----------



## Serapis (Mar 21, 2011)

Keep your mind off of sex for a few days....

Just think, next time the in-laws are over for a Holiday meal, you can seat "Mom" in that chair. lol....


----------



## kush fario (Mar 28, 2011)

hahahahahahahah fuckin great thread man and uno what i might just try this sometime but im pretty sure ima keep it to myself


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 29, 2011)

i personally think it was a good attempt at getting your girlfriend to smoke weed! nice go man i should have thought of that one! hehehe!


----------



## new grower uk (Mar 29, 2011)

dont get too high and fall sleep and have your mum walk in with some porn playing, ash over your chest and your now deflated cock in your hand and spunk soaking the ash on your chest


----------



## Hardwire (Mar 30, 2011)

Amen bro. Seriously I smoke just before I jack it every time I can. It's just... better...

A+ post and i'll be sure to try it. Assuming I can time it right with finishing my spliff.


----------



## weed4cash (Mar 30, 2011)

It's hard to argue this guys case when there are 3000 hits on this thread. Inappropriate? Well, just ask the 3000 people coming in. **please don't make a joke out of that**


----------



## closeoneeye (Apr 11, 2011)

I think you need to find yourself a girlfriend mate.


----------



## stelthy (Jul 15, 2011)

closeoneeye said:


> I think you need to find yourself a girlfriend mate.


I have a Wife man  shes great, but shes only here 12 hours a day  !!! Man needs some extra relief, he needs to improvise  lol trust me I have a couple of other equally ridiculous true stories, that I will prob. add in a day or so - STELTHY


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jul 15, 2011)

To me, ganja is the ULTIMATE aphrodisiac.

I did once or twice fulfil the fantasy of my beloved, to smoke A joint whilst receiving ... Um... Being attended to downstairs. He seemed to think it was fucking amazing.

And you guys, don't try and say you've never had or thought about having a stonerwank X3


----------



## notlaura (Jul 21, 2011)

lowrider2000 said:


> lol i like to smoke while i fuck bitches...........


charming lol


----------



## Farfenugen (Jul 23, 2011)

remind me to never shake your hand


----------



## aurora stardust (Dec 26, 2012)

Where did Stelthy go? I want this thread to stay alive!!


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 26, 2012)

Hope he isn't in the hospital due to a holiday themed sex act


----------



## dyjack (Dec 28, 2012)

don't meant to judge.. but wtf?? funny ass post, but really?? 

while we're on the subject, ambien then see how long you can do it before you fall asleep. hahaha


----------



## Kervork (Dec 28, 2012)

DMT and Wanking is much better than Weed and Wanking


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Dec 28, 2012)

Having a jolly old beat off whilst your high , yeah but doing all this holding in business whilst shooting your load?? you got some weird fetish going on brah


----------



## high|hgih (Dec 28, 2012)

I tried this last night.. It wasn't THAT spectacular.. Lol

8===D ~~~


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 28, 2012)

sounds like the beggining of sexual deviancy..keep an eye on it


----------



## high|hgih (Dec 28, 2012)

> *DMT and Wanking is much better than Weed and Wanking *


Is that even possible?


----------



## aurora stardust (Dec 31, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> Hope he isn't in the hospital due to a holiday themed sex act


Hahaha! I hope he is wholly well too...


----------



## aurora stardust (Dec 31, 2012)

Kervork said:


> DMT and Wanking is much better than Weed and Wanking





high|hgih said:


> Is that even possible?


That's exactly what I thought... But maybe in minute doses it'll be possible.


----------



## HeavyDutyNugz (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, cool thread. NAT


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2013)

high|hgih said:


> Is that even possible?


Oh very yes, if you take the half-dose into the giggles and not a full psycholytic dose. I've had epic speedwanks on 25-mg DMT doses. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Hope he isn't in the hospital due to a holiday themed sex act


Deck the balls, ouch. cn


----------



## NitroHonda (Jan 1, 2013)

sarah22 said:


> oh for crying out loud people! this is the "spirituality & *SEXUALITY* & philosophy" section of the site. its not a "too much info" thing. its a discussion about how to increase sexual pleasure through the use of cannabis. but i guess if the topic is a little too mature for you.....
> 
> i've never toked and got off at the same time...lol. but its an interesting idea  i usually toke first...get off 2nd...sleep 3rd haha. does anyone else get what i call "tactile vision" or "sensual vision"? with the right kind of bud, white widow was good for this...i get a buzz that causes me to "feel" what i see. so if im watching a show on tv, and a person touches another person, depending on which viewpoint im focusing on, i'll either feel like i touched the person on the tv, or like they touched me. its pretty interesting...now think about watching porn with that type of a buzz  it sometimes feels like im *in* the movie haahaha


So did you try it? Want to tell us about it?


----------



## Tragic420 (Jan 2, 2013)

u can watch me lol


----------



## high|hgih (Jan 2, 2013)

> *Oh very yes, if you take the half-dose into the giggles and not a full psycholytic dose. I've had epic speedwanks on 25-mg DMT doses. cn *


I know what I'm doing next time I get my hands on some DMT.


----------



## Tragic420 (Feb 11, 2013)

me to lol ............


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 11, 2013)

Dirt Bikin Buds said:


> BEST THREAD EVER HANDS DOWN! lol



Damn it DBB - you nearly made me choke laughing


----------

